
Ask HN: Making mobile consumable HackerNews cards - prats226
This is question to all pro users of hackernews. I am working on a product that makes different links consumable on mobile. Because hackernews is such a rich source of information, I am looking at making a hackernews link consumable on mobile. My biggest issue is the same, lot of information. Our current information on hackernews card shows minimal information about hackernews link. Mainly title, number of upvotes, number of comments and if its an article, then we fetch that article too. Its not a hackernews mobile client but we are doing it for multiple sources like producthunt, imgur etc so you can simple serach everything from this app and share a consumable card. But it is becoming very challanging to do the same for hackernews. I need honest feedback about if it is possible to do it for hackernews at all and if yes, what can I change? I know its a UX problem but I think would be better solved by users who constantly use hackernews.<p>Here is an example of card we have built for hackernews
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.cubeit.io&#x2F;web&#x2F;index.html?id=7ee8b2b5-4aa9-49db-b054-b8cd1a9c28780
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN". In that case, just submit the link with
"Show HN" in the title leaving the textbox empty.

Once the thread has been created, just add a comment to the thread explaining
the purpose/asking for feedback.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
prats226
Posted as show HN. Hoping for some quality feedback there

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326880)

